# Whole new garage door



## Machen (Aug 21, 2008)

I am getting really fed up with my broken down, crappy garage door. I keep fixing one part, then the next thing I know, a different part is broken and needs to be fixed. I think it is a lost cause. 

So I am wondering roughly how much it would be to have someone pull out the old garage door and set me up with a new one? Give or take.


----------

